# my cat's obsessed with the printer



## tmg1026 (Dec 27, 2008)

My cat, Wezley, is absolutely in love with printers. Not only does he lay on top of them for his naps but every time it turns on he comes running from where ever he is and goes crazy. He runs around it trying to figure out where the noise is coming from and paws at the paper like its attacking him when it comes out. He tries to bat the ink cartridges and actually got his paw stuck in it for about 5 of the funniest minutes I've ever witnessed-he had his claw caught on a cartridge. He can be on the opposite end of the house and as soon as we print something his "printer sonar" as we call it gets activated and he comes running into the office full speed to monitor the situation. We've had to start shutting ourselves in the office when we print just so he doesn't attack the printer lol. Does anyone else have kitty's with a pension for printers?


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

I have several printer obsessed cats .. but I think the actual attraction in the lovely crackly paper .


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Holly is a printer freak too. No matter what she's doing she comes running the minute it starts. Sometimes I swear she knows when the mouse click is for the printer because she's at attention before the printer even starts (realistically I know the printer makes a noise that I'm not hearing unless I'm right on top of it). One time I was printing labels for a Humane Society Yard Sale...literally about 15000 labels...and she sat there and watched the printer the whole entire time. She's broken the paper tray on me from trying to walk on it. Brat!


----------



## newkitty5 (Aug 18, 2008)

I also have a printer obsessed cat. It is to the point where I actually need to lock him out of the room when I am printing something important because he will jump on the desk and "attack" the paper as it comes through, ruining my documents. :evil: 

I have tried holding him up so he can see the printer without touching it, or placing him next to the print so that he can watch, but he will have none of it. He needs to be IN the printer while it prints, or he is not satisfied.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have to use the printer after the twins go to bed. :?


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

We have several obsessd kitties at our house. They are thrilled even if you just turn it on. They will hunch down and stare at the magic place where the paper comes out.


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

Stormy, obsessed with the printer? Just a bit.










She was apprehensive at first -- my old printer had been broken for so long, I don't think she realized that printers were anything other than a convenient platform for getting to and from the top of the entertainment center. But they quickly became friends.

Misty is pretty much indifferent to the printer except in it's aforementioned role as access platform -- and for the occasional bugwatching:


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

The obsession has continued on now to DVD players and cd players. So not only is he in love with the printer but is absolutely obsessed when we use the DVD in the living room, and I found out yesterday when I opened the CD drive on the computer that this also interests him.

I won't lie we often just open and close the DVD player, while he sits on the end of the bed, often in meerkat position--laughing hysterically.

Leslie


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Arianwen doesn't really care for any noises related to the computer. I have a laser printer that sits idle most of the time, but warm and quiet. It only prints once or twice a day. She runs out of the room whenever the printer starts.
Timid little baby. rcat


----------

